# .jar unter Windows7 über den Explorer starten



## chriis (2. Jul 2010)

Moin,

ich würde gerne meine Anwendung, die in eine .jar verpackt ist, nicht nur über die Konsole sondern auch über den Explorer, also mit Doppelklick starten können. 

Bei Windows7 kann man die Dateizuweisungen ja so schlecht bearbeiten. Im moment wird es immer mit java.exe gestartet, in einem anderen Thread stand, dass man dies auf javaw.exe stellen soll, das hat aber nichts geholfen. Dann erscheint bei mir der Fehler, dass keine main() gefunden wurde, diese ist aber im Manifest definiert.

Hat da schon jemand erfahrung mit Windows7 und kann mir nen Tipp geben?


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Jul 2010)

Hast du die Manifest-Datei selbst erstellt? Dann ist vielleicht ein Fehler drin, bspw. die Leerzeile am Ende vergessen. Siehe dazu auch FAQ.

Dateiverknüpfungen kann man unter Windows7 mit dem Programm ExtMan umbiegen.
Siehe dazu auch: http://www.java-forum.org/allgemein...zuordnung-dateitypen-aendern-windows-7-a.html


----------



## chriis (2. Jul 2010)

Kann es sein dass die Manifestdatei für einen Konsolenaufruf funktioniert und über den Explorer nicht?
Unter XP auf einem anderen Rechner läuft die Anwendung. Ich guck mal eben ob da alles OK ist.


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (2. Jul 2010)

bau dir doch einfach ne .bat datei, falls es sowas unter Windows 7 überhaupt noch gibt. da schreibst dann den cmd befehl rein und kannst das mitm doppelklick ausführen :toll:


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Jul 2010)

Das ist nicht nötig. Auch unter Windows7 laufen Jar-Dateien per Doppelklick.


----------



## chriis (2. Jul 2010)

```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Created-By: Fat Jar Eclipse Plug-In
Main-Class: de.xx.xxx.FrontendMain
```

Über ne .bat Datei gehts, aber das löst ja das Problem nicht.


Ich hab auch schon versucht die Reg-Einträge unter HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Mircosoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.jar zu ändern, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich da Parameter angeben kann, nach einem Doppelklick wird der Eintrag immer wieder zurück geändert.


----------



## thE_29 (2. Jul 2010)

Tjo, javaw DATEI.jar wird nicht klappen 
Da muss ein javaw -jar %1 oder so hin..


----------

